# Reading PA reptile show saturday Jan. 19th



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

This Saturday Jan 19th there's a reptile show and there will be a few frog vendors, I myself will be there Keith with frogs n things and Tim Heath will also be there. The show starts at 9am and ends at 430 pm. Frogs i will have available are probable pair of vanzolinis 11 months ootw, vanzo froglets 3-4 months ootw, banded imitators 3 months ootw, matechos 6 months ootw, red galacts 4 months ootw, western bakhuis 4 months ootw, byh 1.5-2 months ootw, leucs 3 months ootw, giant orange 2-2.5 months ootw, yellow backs 2-2.5 months ootw, bicolors 2.5-3 months ootw , azureus 4 months ootw, alanis 3 months ootw and maybe a few odds and ends. Any questions please feel free to PM me or contact me at 443-310-2374. 

Address: greater reading expo center
2525 N. 12th street
Reading, PA 19605


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Frogs 'n' Things will be vending like James mentioned!
Let me know if you want to wholesale any juvis. 
Also, if you'd like me to reserve any choice stock just lmk!

Here is what I have available:
Sexed/sub adults:
E. Anthonyi Santa Isabels (high-red, breeding grps)
Blue Leg Vents
Giant orange male
3 citronella males
Prob male reticulated auratus

Juvis:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Azureus
Leucomelas
Bakhuis Tincs
Yellow Galacts
Santa Isabels
Vittatus

Bugs:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Cuturing supplies
Supplements
Etc.

Check out our newly designed website for pictures and more details. PM or email to reserve. Looking fwd to the show and see you all there!
Keith


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I will also be here with frogs.
Buddy


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

If anyone is coming to the show and has adult proven or probable pairs I'm always looking to buy or trade. Also I'm looking for oyapok and powder blue froglets or adults


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

We will have our cricket guy at this show also. Pretty sure if you mention Dendroboard he'll give give you a $1 off. Check him out guys. Hope to see you all there.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

Is anyone gonna have spring tails and fruit fly cultures tomorrow?


----------

